# Where's the bait in mid March ?



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok guys in Orange Beach area I'm needing help again. Which by the way everyone was so helpful this pasted year. As we had a half of a fishing season under our belt in this area last year. I was thinking of rig trip in Mid- March but were do I find those hard tails since water temps. are cooler. Any info. would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Wicked Rods


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

@ the rigs .


----------

